# rake/small square baler tractor



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Time to purchase a used smaller tractor to square bale and rake with. I'm thinking 80 -90 pto hp, 4x4 with a cab and it will likely come with a loader, being a used tractor. Just looked at a m9540 Kubota with a m30 (alo) loader on it. Seven 5455 MF tractors coming up next week on an auction too. I would like closed center hydraulics if possible. I have no brand preference in this size as it will be a light duty tractor. What do you guys like in that size under $40,000? Are there any available with 25mph tranny's? I kinda feel lost looking at this size of tractor, never had one before.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The MF5455 are almost always 40 km/h transmissions, top spec have closed centre. Kubota you won't get closed centre on that size, the 9540 is much less tractor than a 5455. You can get a twin flow pump on the 5455 too, look for the blue switch in the cab, great for a loader.

NH 7740/TS/6000 series can be had with closed centre hydraulics and 40 km/hr transmission.

Seeing some early 6000 series JD's around lately for fair prices. They are fairly well respected too.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ray, inspite of the recent threads on JD6420 fuel problems, they are great tractors...rated pto of 90, but tested over 103, closed center hydraulics that pump 25 gpm. You can buy one with a loader for your price. That would be my first choice of any tractor out their in that price range/pto HP. But there are several good choices.

Regards, Mike


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Mike i agree a 6420 would be sweet . $50,000 plus here though, same price for a 10 series. Can you send me a low hr, 6000 series please, you missed my birthday anyway. Seriously i may have to buy south of the border, maybe a Texas tractor.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ok I will give a look see. Happy belated birthday Ray. Sorry about that. Catch you next year .

Regards, Mike.


----------



## young farmer (May 13, 2013)

the john deere 4005 is a 42 horse tractor that is perfect for small time balers


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

How 'bout a Case IH MX100 Maxxum? 85 hp 5.9l 6cyl turbo, similar in size to the small frame 7000 Deeres. Nice quiet comfortable cab, plenty of hydraulics (closed center).


----------



## rjbaustian (Oct 16, 2012)

I have a complaint. You northerners need to switch to mph from kph lol that is all. Have a good one!


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Gearclash said:


> How 'bout a Case IH MX100 Maxxum? 85 hp 5.9l 6cyl turbo, similar in size to the small frame 7000 Deeres. Nice quiet comfortable cab, plenty of hydraulics (closed center).


Gearclash i looked around and there are a few available. What is the difference between an mx 100, mxu 100, and an mx 100c? Do you have one?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> The MF5455 are almost always 40 km/h transmissions, top spec have closed centre. Kubota you won't get closed centre on that size, the 9540 is much less tractor than a 5455. You can get a twin flow pump on the 5455 too, look for the blue switch in the cab, great for a loader.
> 
> NH 7740/TS/6000 series can be had with closed centre hydraulics and 40 km/hr transmission.
> 
> Seeing some early 6000 series JD's around lately for fair prices. They are fairly well respected too.


Slowzuki The MF 5455 specs out nice for my application other than the open center hyds. These auction tractors are all 2004 models, 16 speed trans. We are busy in the fields right now so i thought i would hire a guy to check them over. Any problem areas i should have him check?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> Gearclash i looked around and there are a few available. What is the difference between an mx 100, mxu 100, and an mx 100c? Do you have one?


I know very little about the MXU100 and MX100C. By the looks they are a lighter tractor with a 4 cyl. for power.

I've owned an MX135 for 5 years, same as MX100, just more fire in the holes.

Some of the 4x4 Maxxums do have the 40/kph(25mph) gears; very nice to have, unfortunately they seem to be a minority.


----------

